# Halo Extream/Osta Rx stack?



## lookin245 (Mar 8, 2012)

Would this be good/low side effect cycle for a first timer? or should I just stick with the halo. I've been hittin it hard for about 6 month now and not quite hitting a wall but slowing down

25 years old

170lbs (down from 190)

15-16% BF

Good 1700-1800 calorie diet (low fat/carb/suger)
200ish gram of protien

Only supps currently taking are 
Omega-3
"ON" whey protien
"USP Labs" BCAA's 

I already have everthing I need for a good cycle assist and pct and I'm about to get a large amount of SERM which by my calculations is enough for multiple cycles

I won't even be starting this cycle till at least after April 18th or whenever the OSTA becomes availible if the stack is a good idea so I do have time to change things around and prep. Like I said this is my first cycle and i'm doing the best research I can but this is my first post ever and I am a newbi

Any advice, tips, modification to what I'm planning would be great!


----------



## 0612Legend (Mar 8, 2012)

Well what exactly is your goal.  Are you looking to lean out?


----------



## lookin245 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, exactly.


----------



## 0612Legend (Mar 9, 2012)

Well Ostra is relatively new.  People think it might be more ideal during PCT to help keep gains.  Alot a guys on here might tell you to skip on Halo and go straight to AAS.  Give the halo a try and see how you like it.  If money is not a issue you should look into anavar.


----------

